# REMINDER: masturbation and sex is degenerate unless its for progeny - Lessons from historical figures and contemporary figures



## sub6manletnozygos (May 18, 2021)

*This shithole, full of frothing, rabid degenerates, is sorely missing redpills from some of history's great. Yes that includes the perceptions of Shakespeare, Freud, Tesla, Tolstoy and Plato standing next to that of Mike Tyson, Miles Davis, Mark Wahlberg, Kayne West, 50cent, and Gracie brothers. They have all had immense success in their respective fields. Therefore, you should listen to them and consider their commentary on the risks of masturbation and sex for the sake of sex - degeneracy. 

William Shakespeare *

‘The expense of spirit in a waste of shame
Is lust in action; and till action, lust
Is perjured, murderous, bloody, full of blame,
Savage, extreme, rude, cruel, not to trust,
Enjoy'd no sooner but despised straight,
Past reason hunted, and no sooner had
Past reason hated, as a swallow'd bait
On purpose laid to make the taker mad;
Mad in pursuit and in possession so;
Had, having, and in quest to have, extreme;
A bliss in proof, and proved, a very woe;
Before, a joy proposed; behind, a dream.
All this the world well knows; yet none knows well
To shun the heaven that leads men to this hell’



*Henry David Thoreau *

‘The generative energy, which, when we are loose, dissipates and makes us unclean, when we are continent invigorates and inspires us. Chastity is the flowering of man; and what are called Genius, Heroism, Holiness, and the like, are but various fruits which succeed it.’

* 

Doctor John Harvey Kellog*

"neither the plague, nor war, nor small-pox, nor similar diseases, have produced results so disastrous to humanity as the pernicious habit of onanism,"

*Mark Twain*

‘Of all the various kinds of sexual intercourse, this has the least to recommend it. As an amusement it is too fleeting; as an occupation it is too wearing; as a public exhibition there is no money in it. It is unsuited to the drawing room, and in the most cultured society it has long since been banished from the social board…

So, in concluding, I say: If you must gamble away your life sexually, don’t play a Lone Hand too much.

When you feel a revolutionary uprising in your system, get your Vendome Column down some other way — don’t jerk it down.’

(*Source:* Article - _Some Thoughts on the Science of Onanism)_



*Sigmund Freud Psychologist and Founder of Psychoanalysis*

“Freud held the opinion (based on personal experience and observation) that sexual activity was incompatible with the accomplishing of any great work. Since he felt that the great work of creating and establishing psychotherapy was his destiny, he told his wife that they could no longer engage in sexual relations. Indeed from about the age of forty until his death Freud was absolutely celibate "in order to sublimate the libido for creative purposes," according to his biographer Ernest Jones.”
(*Source*: Sigmund Freud - Psychoanalysis - Psychotherapy )

*Mike Tyson *

“I never knew that conquering so many women takes so much from you more than adds so much to you. I always read that the great fighters never had sex before fights and I was a young kid and I wanted to be the youngest heavyweight champion in the world, so I restrained myself from sex for around five years.”
( *Source*: Mike Tyson in ‘Tyson’ and Athletes on Abstinence )

*Muhammad Ali *

“There’s a kid just come down here named Cassius Clay. If you bet on him every time he fights, you’ll be a rich man, ‘cause he won’t lose a single fight. I believe his thing is sexual control. And he’s got it. Any kid who can control his sex can with the title. I believe it.” (Olympic Boxing Coach, Harry Wiley, quote from book ‘Muhammad Ali, The Greatest.’ Further source:The New Science of Seminal Conservation )

*Sir Issac Newton Scientist & Mathematician*

“The way to chastity is not to struggle with incontinent thoughts but to avert the thoughts by some employment, or by reading, or by meditating on other things,”

(*Source*: Letter to philosopher John Locke )

*Nikola Tesla Inventor*

“He believed that celibacy spurred on the brain…”

One of Tesla’s other biographers, Kenneth Swezey, a journalist who remained close to Tesla in his declining years, called Tesla “an absolute celibate,” and confirmed that
he rarely slept.
*(Source:* BBC, TeslaUniverse)


*Steve Jobs Founder of Apple*

“Our birth control method up to that point was Steve’s coitus interruptus, also called the pull-out method, which for him was about his conserving his energy for work,' she wrote. He explained that he didn't want to climax so he could build 'power and wealth by conserving one’s vital energies.” (*Source: *UK Daily Mail Newspaper )



*Saigo Takamori*
One of the most influential Samurai in Japanese history, known as “The Last True Samurai”

“Although Saigo would remarry twice, father five children, and keep a company of Kyoto geisha, in 1854 he prided himself on avoiding women entirely. He saw abstinence as empowering rather than constraining…In his youth Saigo saw sex not as pleasurable dissipation or intimacy but as an impediment to happiness and loyalty.” (*Source:* “The Last Samurai,” page 34.)

*Plato Greek Philosopher*

“Plato’s dialog stresses the intellect over the physical because of the risk of slavish dependent on physical desires. In this context, Plato recommends reduced erotic engagement to better exercise and control the mind. In other words, sexual activity is only detrimental only in so far as it distracts from intellectual endeavours…Plato praises this exemplary self-control, citing famous athlete, Iccus of Tarentum, who had “possessed in is soul such art and such courage mixed with moderation that he never touched a woman—or a boy for that matter—during the entire time of his training.” Plato suggests that by consciously choosing to control sexual desires, an individual liberates the mind to better study virtue.”

(*Source: *Male Abstinence Portrayed: A Lofty Ideal and Dangerous Extreme in Ancient Greek Sexuality)


*Leo Tolstoy *

"I had become what is called a voluptuary; and to be a voluptuary is a physical condition like the condition of a victim of the morphine habit, of a drunkard, and of a smoker."

"These periods of irritation depended very regularly upon the periods of love. Each of the latter was followed by one of the former. A period of intense love was followed by a long period of anger; a period of mild love induced a mild irritation. We did not understand that this love and this hatred were two opposite faces of the same animal feeling."

(*Source:* "The Kreutzer Sonata" )


*Dalai Lama *
"Sexual pressure, sexual desire, actually, I think is short-period satisfaction and, often, that leads to more complication."
(*Source: Dalai Lama* )

*Miles Davis* Jazz

"Davis: You can't come [cum], then fight or play. You can't do it. When I get ready to come, I come. But I do not come and play. Interviewer: Explain that in layman's terms. Davis: Ask Muhammad Ali. If he comes, he can't fight two minutes. Shit, he couldn't even whip me. Interviewer: Would you fight Muhammad Ali under those conditions, to prove your point? Davis: You're goddam right I'd fight him. But he's got to promise to fuck first. If he ain't going to fuck, I ain't going to fight. You give up all your energy when you come. I mean, you give up all of it! So, if you're going to fuck before a gig, how are you going to give something when it's time to hit?"

"...She took me to a sanatorium to talk with this shrink. He asked me did I ever masturbate and I told him, no. He couldn't believe that. He told me that I should do that every day instead of shooting dope. I thought that maybe he should put his own goddamn self in the nuthouse if that's all the motherfucker had to tell me. Masturbating to break a habit? Shit, I thought that motherfucker was crazy." (*Source:* 1975 Playboy interview: http://navattack.com/post/29739826886/davis-you-cant-come-then-fight-or-play-you and The Autobiography MILES DAVIS )

*Kanye West Rapper*

"People ask me a lot about my drive. I think it comes from, like, having a sexual addiction at a really young age," he says. "Look at the drive that people have to get sex—to dress like this and get a haircut and be in the club in the freezing cold at 3 A.M., the places they go to pick up a girl. If you can focus the energy into something valuable, put that into work ethic . . . " (S*ource:* The Unraveling of Kanye West )

*50 Cent Rapper*

“Masturbation is a sin you stop right now fool!!! lol God is watching you” “Step to stop masturbating: 1. To avoid the urge to masturbate stop going to porn sites, 2. Make a conscious decision not to turn your head after people walk to you, 3. Do not go to strip clubs, 4. Do not look at lust filled magazines” (*Source: *Twitter)

*Pythagoras Philosopher and Mathematician*

“According to Pythagorus (6th century BCE) sex should be practiced in the winter, but not the summer, but was harmful to male health in every season because the loss of semen was dangerous, hard to control and both physically and spiritually exhausting…”

“Pythagoras himself established a small community that set a premium on study, vegetarianism, and sexual restraint or abstinence. Later philosophers believed that celibacy would be conducive to the detachment and equilibrium required by the philosopher's calling…”

(*Sources:* Eunuchs for the Kingdom of Heaven - the Catholic Church and Sexuality; The New Encyclopædia Britannica, 15th ed.,vol 3)


*"Farmer" Burns" World Champion "catch-as-catch-can" wrestler, coach, writer and teacher*
"Do no dissipate in any form whatever. You should sleep alone, and from eight to nine hours. Get up at 5:30 and take a walk."

(*Source:* “Lessons in Wrestling and Physical Culture” and Athletes on Abstinence )



*Georg Hackenschmidt 20th century strongman, wrestler and philosopher*

"Moderation in sexual intercourse is very important. Sexual abstemiousness should be strictly observed during the early age of manhood and development. He who observes this recommendation will soon benefit by the immense prerogatives of chastity. A few years ago a colleague of mine said to me: “Nonsense, that is only human nature.” This “clever” man, however reached only a secondary position as a strong man, and now, at the age of thirty, he is actually degenerating as an athlete."

( *Source:* “The Way to Live” and Athletes on Abstinence)


*Mark Wahlberg Hollywood Actor*

"I don't get down with jerking off, dude. Look. I don't believe in everything that the church says. I try to do the right thing. I lead a clean and pure life. I'm a married guy. I have a beautiful wife. Sex is not the most important thing to me, being horny all the time, spanking the—I mean, it's not against the law. You can do whatever you want. And it's not like, 'I shouldn't do it because of my faith. I'm just not really that into it that much anyway."
(*Source:* Mark Wahlberg Is Off His Rocker Again, Maybe Because He Never Masturbates )


*David Haye World Heavy Weight Boxing Champion*

"I don’t ejaculate for six weeks before the fight. No sex, no masturbation, no nothing. It releases too much tension. It releases a lot of minerals and nutrients that your body needs, and it releases them cheaply. Releasing weakens the knees and your legs. Find a lion that hasn’t had some food for a while, and you’ve got a dangerous cat. So there won't bet a drip from me. Even in my sleep -- if there are girls all over me in my dream, I say to them, "I’ve got a fight next week, I can’t do anything. I can’t do it.” That’s control. I’ve been doing that since I was fifteen and its part and parcel of my preparation now. That’s why Im am who I am today -- it's down to all those little sacrifices. Find me another boxer who makes that sacrifice, and you’ll find another champion." (*Source:* Fight Night Preparation )


*Manny Pacquiao Boxer, Eight Division World Champion*

Believing the old adage that sex saps strength, Pacquiao follows a strict no-[wife] policy during training. “We’ve talked to doctors about it,” [trainer Freddie] Roach says. “Sex lowers your testosterone, so you’re not as mean.” Most boxers abstain for a week or more before a bout. “I ask my guys for 10 days,” Roach says. Of course Pacquiao beats the others even when it comes to abstinence. He stays chaste for 21 days before a bout, husbanding his energies for post fight festivities. (*Source: *Playboy Magazine Article)



*Michelangelo *
Michelangelo’s contemporary Ascanio Condivi, who was also his biographer, described Michelangelo as having “monk-like chastity”

(*Source:* “Michelangelo,” page 326 (Phaidon: 1997)

*Rickson Gracie *

"No sex. Yeah, because you know, by having sex you waste a lot of energy. I mean, the vital energy in your body goes away. I mean, it’s normal, it’s something we normally do, and it’s no problem at all, but if you want to accumulate energy, if you want to get full energy, you cannot waste...So I try to keep myself away from sex at least two weeks before the fight." Rickson Gracie in “Choke” (*Source: *Athletes on Abstinence)

*Socrates Greek Philosopher*

“Socrates first prescribes abstinence from sexual pleasure. A conventionalized treatment of his view on sex then follows which illustrates and amplifies the earlier summary treatment of its dangers…Xenophon [one that Socrates advices] makes the wrong move and finds that though sex may be a pleasure, it makes you a slave. *(Source: *“The Framing of Socrates: The Literary Interpretation of Xenophon’s Memorobilia” Page 54 )

*The Great Gama Undefeated World Champion Wrestler and Champion of World Wrestling 1910 and 1928*

A wrestler's life is strictly regimented. At 3 am he wakes, performs his ablutions and goes to the akharha. At the akharha he wrestles and exercises until about 8 am. After practice he relaxes and bathes. Once his body has cooled down he drinks a mixture of milk, ghee and almonds. Later he eats a regular meal and if his regimen is strict he will spend the better part of the day resting. In the evening he will bathe again and return to the akharda at which time he will perform various exercises to strengthen his shoulders, thighs, lower back and neck. By 8 or 9 pm he is in bed.

In addition to the disciplinary regimen of exercise, a wrestler's life is defined by strict moral rules. Paramount is the injunction of self-control and anti-sensuality. A wrestler must be a celibate bhramacharya because semen is regarded as the primary source of strength.

*(Source:* Athletes on Abstinence )

*Swami Vivekananda Indian Monk*
"You may wonder what made them do this, you may wonder if I had some strange power. Let me tell you that I did have a power and this is it — never once in my life did I allow myself to have even one sexual thought. I trained my mind, my thinking, and the powers that man usually uses along that line I put into a higher channel, and it developed a force so strong that nothing could resist it." (*Source:* “Complete Works Of Swami Vivekananda” and http://www.vivekananda.net


----------



## studiocel (May 18, 2021)

After masturbating seven times a day Fury is now 'p**** licking' to prepare for Wilder


Tyson Fury is pulling out all the stops as he prepares for his rematch with Deontay Wilder. The Gypsy King takes on the Bronze Bomber in a highly-anticipated second bout in Las Vegas on February 22…




talksport.com


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 18, 2021)

studiocel said:


> After masturbating seven times a day Fury is now 'p**** licking' to prepare for Wilder
> 
> 
> Tyson Fury is pulling out all the stops as he prepares for his rematch with Deontay Wilder. The Gypsy King takes on the Bronze Bomber in a highly-anticipated second bout in Las Vegas on February 22…
> ...


*d e g e n e r a t e*


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 18, 2021)

but not coomer Sartre


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> but not coomer Sartre


*not true entirely. although not in substance, he was against cooming and degeneracy, in spirit. 

In Being and Nothingness,*_ *Sartre said that the female vagina was a*_ ‘voracious mouth which devours the penis and brings about the idea of castration: the sexual act is castration of a man but, above all, the female sex organ is a hole'.

*On masturbation: *
'A masturbator by choice, Genet prefers his own caresses since the enjoyment received coincides with the enjoyment given, the moment of passivity with that of the greatest activity; he is at one and the same time this consciousness that clots _(caille) _and this hand which churns in agitation. Being, existence; faith, works masochistic inertia and sadistic ferocity; petrification and liberty; at the moment of pleasure the two contradictory components of Genet coincide; he is the criminal who violates and the saint who lets himself be violated. The masturbator makes himself unreal – he brings his own realization; he is very near to discovering the magic formula that will open the sluice gates.

However, victim of execution, caresser or caressed, these phantasies in the end will have to be reabsorbed into Narcissus; Narcissus fears men, their judgments, and their real presence; he wishes only to experience an aura of love for himself, he asks only to be slightly distanced from his own body, only for there to be a light coating of otherness over his flesh and over his thoughts. His personae are melting sweets; this lack of consistency reassures him and serves his sacrilegious designs: it caricatures love. The masturbator is enchanted at never being able to feel himself sufficiently another, and at producing for himself alone the diabolic appearance of a couple that fades away when one touches it. The failure of pleasure is the acid of pleasure of failure. Masturbation as a pure demonic act sustains in the heart of consciousness an appearance of appearance: masturbation is the derealisation of the world and of the masturbator himself. But this man who is eaten up by his own dream knows surely enough that this dream is there only by virtue of his willing it; Divine (the other in some of Genet’s masturbation phantasies) ceaselessly absorbs Genet into herself, and Genet ceaselessly absorbs Divine. However, by a reversal which brings ecstasy to a point of overflowing, this clear negation _(clair neant)_ will provoke real events in the true world; the cause of erection, the ejaculation, the damp stains on the bedclothes is – the _imaginary. _In a single movement the masturbator captures the world to dissolve it and insert the order of the unreal unreal into the universe; it is necessary that they be images, since they _act; _No, the masturbation of Narcissus is not, as some misguidedly think, the little gallantry that one performs towards the evening, the nice, boyish compensation for a day’s work: _it wills itself a crime. _Genet draws his pleasure from his nothingness: solitude, impotence, the unreal, evil, have produced, without recourse to being, an event in the real world (_Being and Nothingness, _p 341-42)


----------



## Yliaster (May 18, 2021)

Wish I had the attention span to even read the first paragraph

A tldr would of been nice tbh


----------



## aklifaal (May 18, 2021)

I read all of it. Thanks for sharing this very valuable information. Too bad these 60 iq retards would rather shit on your thread i'm so sorry man.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 18, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Wish I had the attention span to even read the first paragraph
> 
> A tldr would of been nice tbh


*no. if you make any attempt to even read that first line of shakespeare, you would heal yourself, albeit slightly, of your incapacity for delayed gratification and obvious dopaminergic desensitivity, the sickly biproducts of the internet age and its informational overload. *


----------



## Yliaster (May 18, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *no. if you make any attempt to even read that first line of shakespeare, you would heal yourself, albeit slightly, of your incapacity for delayed gratification and obvious dopaminergic desensitivity, the sickly biproducts of the internet age and its informational overload. *


btw,I've practiced this "celibacy" thing for almost 14 months before,doing no fap,and it just made me morbidly Neurotic.
People who endorse "monk mode" or "muh no fap" are some of the most cringy copers on the internet.
Sexual Intercourse with women is imperative for men to function and be productive.It's like our Lifefuel as men.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 18, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> btw,I've practiced this "celibacy" thing for almost 14 months before,doing no fap,and it just made me morbidly Neurotic.
> People who endorse "monk mode" or "muh no fap" are some of the most cringy copers on the internet.
> Sexual Intercourse with women is imperative for men to function and be productive.It's like our Lifefuel as men.


*cope. sex for the sake of sex is only needed by the intellectually castrated and uninspired. *


----------



## TITUS (May 18, 2021)

Based and onanismpilled, im not masturbating for the next 2 weeks. At least.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 22, 2021)

astonishingly based


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 22, 2021)

idc


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

Original said:


> idc


*thats very degenerate 
everyone should strive to be the best they can be!*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *thats very degenerate
> everyone should strive to be the best they can be!*


Decent thread and you’re right tbh but primal urges often trump morality


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *thats very degenerate
> everyone should strive to be the best they can be!*


true bro thx for enlightening me


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

Original said:


> true bro thx for enlightening me


*my pleasure!*


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Decent thread and you’re right tbh but primal urges often trump morality


*but they shouldnt need to. that is only an excuse for the weak. i have not masturbated for nearly a decade and there is nothing special about me
it enables me to spend even more hours on psl and 4chan!!!*


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (May 22, 2021)

still gonna fap later


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *but they shouldnt need to. that is only an excuse for the weak. i have not masturbated for nearly a decade and there is nothing special about me*


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 22, 2021)

When you're coping with being a permavirgin on a metaphysical level.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (May 22, 2021)

jfl at coomers. drain ur life force and i'll keep on gaining mine


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> When you're coping with being a permavirgin on a metaphysical level.


*its good cope. its interesting to see similarities in thought between ancient greek, orthodox russian, western athiests and hindus practising brahmacharya. they all critique the unfettered wasteful sexual expression by lonesome coomers. masturbation eclipses shitposting on psl or 4chan in wastefulness. *
*the question is, does intellectual self-masturbation on not-masturbating count as masturbation? i think it does and this is where reddit's nofap get it wrong for they have never stop masturbating on a metaphysical level.*


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 22, 2021)

Seems like esoteric bullshit
when they talking about energies


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Seems like esoteric bullshit
> when they talking about energies


*empty, high conscientiousness, boring wagecuck comment. 
read standard religious texts
start meditating
read some **philosophy*
*think about the zietgeist. think about strange scientific results like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-slit_experiment 
have an open mind
'There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.'*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 22, 2021)

Are you spiritual?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are you spiritual?


*yes*


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *extremely low iq
> read standard religious texts
> start meditating
> read some **philosophy*
> ...


nice proof


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> nice proof


*there is no proof, there is only possibility which is infinite *


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *there is no proof, there is only possibility which is infinite*


if its not proofable and there is an equal chance that's it's true or false
why should i care


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 22, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> if its not proofable and there is an equal chance that's it's true or false
> why should i care


*because then possibilities are infinite 
some mere possibilities can be understood as likely probabilities with philosophical reasoning. *


----------



## MadVisionary (May 23, 2021)

The correct lesson should be "sex decreases your productivity"

almost everyone there is incel.

William Shakespeare 





Henry david thoreau,No children or wife


Mike Tyson





Isaac Newton, No children or wife





Nikola tesla,no childre or wife


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 23, 2021)

The whole "no nut" thing is a cope by ugly and poor men.
The richest and most famous people in the world are banging top tier stacies weekly.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 23, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> btw,I've practiced this "celibacy" thing for almost 14 months before,doing no fap,and it just made me morbidly Neurotic.
> People who endorse "monk mode" or "muh no fap" are some of the most cringy copers on the internet.
> Sexual Intercourse with women is imperative for men to function and be productive.It's like our Lifefuel as men.


Same tbh, I legit felt that my brain was functioning properly when I was having sex regularly.


----------



## MadVisionary (May 23, 2021)

And most of these cases, in addition to having no scientific basis, are based on ugly faces, who would not get sex anyway.
Basically this is mere confirmation bias, Mike Tyson restrained himself for five years? Take any fighter who has multiple sex a week, and see that this is insignificant.

Now even if it works, most of the examples are highly privileged guys, either with a high iq, or learning to fight from an early age.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> The correct lesson should be "sex decreases your productivity"
> 
> almost everyone there is incel.
> 
> ...


*most on my list were volcel not incel...they all achieved immense fame/success and had families/friends trying to hook them up with grills. the reason why i swayed away from 'sex decreases your productivity' as a title was that this simplifies the truth surrounding unrestrained sexuality. 

the truth is grounded in the physiological impact and yes, impeded productivity, however the macro view is that masturbation is a degenerate act. the physical, intellectual and emotional facets of being, are lowered to a mere primal instinct, rendering the coomer nothing more than a self-abused dog, consumed by unrestrained desire, swamped in shallow sentience, and all too malleable to societal and corporate dictates. 
therefore, the thread requires a title that is broader than 'sex decreases your productivity'. *


----------



## MadVisionary (May 23, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *most on my list were volcel not incel...they all achieved immense fame/success and had families/friends trying to hook them up with grills. *


Take a guy who did the same thing, but now that he had a lot of sex. It's not a determining factor.


sub6manletnozygos said:


> *the truth is grounded in the physiological impact and yes, impeded productivity, however the macro view is that masturbation is a degenerate act. the physical, intellectual and emotional facets of being, are lowered to a mere primal instinct, rendering the coomer nothing more than a self-abused dog, consumed by unrestrained desire, swamped in shallow sentience, and all too malleable to societal and corporate dictates.
> therefore, the thread requires a title that is broader than 'sex decreases your productivity'. *


I agree, fap is bad.
But not sex, people who have sex are generally much happier than people who don't.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> And most of these cases, in addition to having *no scientific basi*s, are based on ugly faces, who would not get sex anyway.
> Basically this is mere confirmation bias, Mike Tyson restrained himself for five years? Take any fighter who has multiple sex a week, and see that this is insignificant.
> 
> Now even if it works, most of the examples are highly* privileged guys*, either with a high iq, or learning to fight from an early age.


*scientific basis  - ive already had this discussion with someone above...absolute scientific formalism doesnt lead to innovation or growth. you have to challenge pre-existing ideas before you can innovate. 
the reason why there are no long term studies into the effects of masturbation is because a society high in cortisol/prolactin/inflammation is a docile and intellectually castrated population, incapable of critique. happy servants too blissfully ignorant to even realize alternatives to their sycophantic wagecuckery. 

on muh privileged - their privilege was sourced from living in an environment with a much higher per capita genius which was a product of an environment which valued genuine intellectual growth, familial bonds and restrained sexuality. neither of these pillars of society are valued nowadays. by refusing to take part in unfettered sexuality you can help reinstate these fundamentals pillars of a healthy society. *


----------



## MadVisionary (May 23, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *scientific basis  - ive already had this discussion with someone above...absolute scientific formalism doesnt lead to innovation or growth. you have to challenge pre-existing ideas before you can innovate.
> the reason why there are no long term studies into the effects of masturbation is because a society high in cortisol/prolactin/inflammation is a docile and intellectually castrated population, incapable of critique. happy servants too blissfully ignorant to even realize alternatives to their sycophantic wagecuckery.
> 
> on muh privileged - their privilege was sourced from living in an environment with a much higher per capita genius which was a product of an environment which valued genuine intellectual growth, familial bonds and restrained sexuality. neither of these pillars of society are valued nowadays. by refusing to take part in unfettered sexuality you can help reinstate these fundamentals pillars of a healthy society. *


I can catch dozens of people who have a lot of sex, and are very successful. So by their logic they are right.

Privilege, being born with a high iq, most of those you mentioned have this. And look, there is a correlation between iq and virginity.
People with a higher iq tend to be more successful.

I don't care about society, I care about what's best for me


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> *Take a guy who did the same thing, but now that he had a lot of sex. It's not a determining factor.*
> 
> I agree, fap is bad.
> But not sex, people who have sex are generally much happier than people who don't.


*you are trying to make a distinction between sex and masturbation. they are the same. they both lead to ejaculation which has harmful effects on the individual and society at large. 

men who ejaculate activate their hypothalamus-pituitary-prolactin axis. 
when you ejaculate you release prolactin
when you release prolactin the prolactin tells your hyperthalamus to lower GnRH
if you lower GnRH you lower the rate at which GnRH tells your pituitary gland to release FSH and LH which signal your balls to make semen + test. 
after ejaculation your body is continually shocked with prolactin through the next 48 hours meaning the above loop continues for some time. 
to counteract the counteracting effect of dopamine on HPP, the hormetic effect causes even more prolactin to be released 

an oversexualized society leads to chronic dopamine release which, conjunction with all the enslaving freedoms of modern society (SM/porn/vidya gaems/youtube/edm music), dopaminergic desensivity occurs, leading to incapacity for delayed gratification, low self-actualization and an increasingly atomized society. you can read my thread on dopaminergic desensitivity for more details. 

however, the aim of this thread was not a personal commentary on masturbation but a collage of what great historical figures from all facets of life think. *


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (May 31, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *This shithole, full of frothing, rabid degenerates, is sorely missing redpills from some of history's great. Yes that includes the perceptions of Shakespeare, Freud, Tesla, Tolstoy and Plato standing next to that of Mike Tyson, Miles Davis, Mark Wahlberg, Kayne West, 50cent, and Gracie brothers. They have all had immense success in their respective fields. Therefore, you should listen to them and consider their commentary on the risks of masturbation and sex for the sake of sex - degeneracy.
> 
> William Shakespeare *
> 
> ...


But Muhammad Ali was a self-admitted cheater, he cheated on almost all his wives and his second wife also revealed that he was a sex-addict 
Proof - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4978666/Muhammad-Ali-s-second-wife-reveals-sex-addict.html


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 1, 2021)

based


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 2, 2021)

tbh


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jun 8, 2021)

dn care dn rd
it's the only thing that brings happiness realistically speaking


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 8, 2021)

well I know fapping is bad but I cannot stop jfl its especially impossible when youre incel


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 12, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> btw,I've practiced this "celibacy" thing for almost 14 months before,doing no fap,and it just made me morbidly Neurotic.
> People who endorse "monk mode" or "muh no fap" are some of the most cringy copers on the internet.
> Sexual Intercourse with women is imperative for men to function and be productive.It's like our Lifefuel as men.


You need to "transmute" the sexual energy into other productive activities like work, sports, creating art, making money, etc. if you spend your days just sitting on your computer, browsing the internet and doing meaningless things, that extra energy could do more harm than good.
Look at stimulating drugs like amphetamines for examples: they give you a huge boost in energy and you can use that for work or study with incredible results. However most methheads who get addicted, don't have anything to do, so they become neurotic, they end up paranoid, scratching themselves, walking up and down, etc...


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 16, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *This shithole, full of frothing, rabid degenerates, is sorely missing redpills from some of history's great. Yes that includes the perceptions of Shakespeare, Freud, Tesla, Tolstoy and Plato standing next to that of Mike Tyson, Miles Davis, Mark Wahlberg, Kayne West, 50cent, and Gracie brothers. They have all had immense success in their respective fields. Therefore, you should listen to them and consider their commentary on the risks of masturbation and sex for the sake of sex - degeneracy.
> 
> William Shakespeare *
> 
> ...


You've been spouting this shit all over this forum
DNR, of course;
Enjoy jerking your meat like a retard or fucking the same , old, Chad-bonded vagina you fucking retard


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jun 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> dn care dn rd
> it's the only thing that brings happiness realistically speaking


*rubbish. what brings happiness is creativity. 
one should master a skill or area of study to such a degree that they can comprehend the masters. then they should become a master themselves by creating that which hasnt been created before. 
this leads to ultimate self-actualization
sadly it is unrealistic for most spend most of their precious time on wagecucking that which they have little interest in and which drastically lowers the amount of time needed for mastery of a area of study and rumination needed to create. 
having said that, if can get a regular 9-5 with little to no overtime and little stress, it is possible to dedicate enough time to master of a skill set you are passionate about but cannot (yet) derive a financial support from. *


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jun 22, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> well I know fapping is bad but I cannot stop jfl its especially impossible when youre incel


*i havent masturbated for 10 years and i am a 25 yo khhv*


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 22, 2021)

you probably didn't even read all of that yourself


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i havent masturbated for 10 years and i am a 25 yo khhv*


get t levels checked


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jun 22, 2021)

Knight said:


> you probably didn't even read all of that yourself


*i read it every day. ive read most of the sources. that and taoist texts and the gita is where i source by motivation to not masturbate for over 10 years.
the reason why i was able to so quickly challenge one of the user's false stipulations on sartre with quotes was because i have read most of sartre *


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 22, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> i read it every day.


it's a good cope for you innit?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jun 22, 2021)

Knight said:


> it's a good cope for you innit?


*yes*


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 22, 2021)

This is true to a certain degree, but having a woman and children is most important value ( not sex ) in life 

Unless you dedicate yourself to greatness that is, like Tesla, then maybe no family is best


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 5, 2021)

Meh, full of half truth's, aren't some of these guys coping incels? To an extent I think this is true, I could imagine that the body makes you more aggressive if you haven't had sex, in an effort to make your proceate or rape a woman. An an organism your main function is to live and procreate, I think the concept of your productivity increasing if you abstain from sex for a short period is true. However after a week or two its cope. 

Also dopamine released from mastubation may make you lazy, if you choose to masubate constantly to get dopamine. There is also the time and energy wasted pursuing women, over doing something productive. Although alot of these guys are moggers, think about how much time the a normie will waste on PUA or going to the nightclub to pick up women.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 22, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> The correct lesson should be "sex decreases your productivity"
> 
> almost everyone there is incel.
> 
> ...


Newton did have a wife


----------



## Kuro (Jul 27, 2021)

Succes or social life

.


----------



## colortheory (Sep 29, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> still gonna fap later


cringe


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 12, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *This shithole, full of frothing, rabid degenerates, is sorely missing redpills from some of history's great. Yes that includes the perceptions of Shakespeare, Freud, Tesla, Tolstoy and Plato standing next to that of Mike Tyson, Miles Davis, Mark Wahlberg, Kayne West, 50cent, and Gracie brothers. They have all had immense success in their respective fields. Therefore, you should listen to them and consider their commentary on the risks of masturbation and sex for the sake of sex - degeneracy.
> 
> William Shakespeare *
> 
> ...


Yes the fact that society has trained people become slaves to their desires, emotions and the pleasures in life as placed them in a prepetual state of contantly looking for their next hit to get that dopimine, oxytocin and all the hormones to give them that rush and temporary state of happiness. This makes people believe they're leading great lives when they're pushed by their peers, media, social media holywood, education system, etc as this is normal and how one should act in life. 

Little do they know their lack of self control, morals or the ability to delay gratification has done nothing but destroyed them slowly over time. They will not understand what has caused their inevitable decline and they will blame everything else. 

Constantly draining your seed does nothing but depletes you as a man in fact it makes you less of a man. Your intellect, strength, energy, will all be lowered. If one retains their seed for extended periods of time they can feel what it's like to operate at levels they're supposed to be at. If they use the practice of sexual transmutation and put this energy, time and effort while operating at higher levels into their purpose then man can achieve great things. Very few men practice this and even fewer practice this while being on their purpose.

In the end masturbation or banging a shit ton of chicks will do nothing to improve your health or intellect (well certain exceptions for porn stars but that's not much for men) when in fact over time it does the exact opposite and damages you as a person.

This is a solid message you've posted but it will fall on mostly deaf ears. I think majority of the men on here are seeking improvement so they can pump and dump women. They could care less about the negatvie consequences of this behavior. Society makes it look cool and has normalized it. Almost nobdy for leaders of men is promoting long term periods of semen retention while being on your purpose. Nobody in the mainstream is doing this and on social media you might find a 10 or so small channels that promote this but very few. 

Great post and I hope to see more like this in the future. Hopefully you've saved at least one dude from a life of degeneracy.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

How many of these historic figures would be incels today?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 12, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> How many of these historic figures would be incels today?


*None of them apart from isaac. 
Most of them were volcel.*


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 12, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Newton did have a wife


*Where is the source for this?
The sources I read stated he was childness, wifeless and likely died a virgin.*


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *None of them apart from isaac.
> Most of them were volcel.*


I said today u moron I bet most would be in sexless relationships or something kinda if betabuxx 
Also sex for pleasure is a more evolved behavior only humans and dolphins
Primitive creatures Only have sex for reproduction


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 12, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> I said today u moron I bet most would be in sexless relationships or something kinda if betabuxx
> Also sex for pleasure is a more evolved behavior only humans and dolphins
> Primitive creatures Only have sex for reproduction


*What an erudite thinker you are!!! big smart thinker!!!!!!
I stand by what I originally said.
ALL of the people in my list have STATUS. Every single one (historical or contemporary) were WEALTHIER than average. 
As they satisfy STATUS and WEALTH they could/can get 6psl grill. 
Because of this, they would likely NOT be in sexless relationships. The sex just wouldn't be as enthusiastic, sensual and regular cf. if they were chads. 
in any case, jfl at your muh dolphin muh humans more evolved, we are not primitive argument. Coooomer cope. 
This is irrelevant in the face of the reality that sex = ejaculation = depletion of vital energy that could be better spent on creativity/innovation. 
Have fun with your fast life history strategy, encouraged by our modern ecology. you will fit in perfectly, you insentient, sheep. *


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

Ok fair enough I reacted quickly didn't even read your post because I hate Puritans


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 12, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *Where is the source for this?
> The sources I read stated he was childness, wifeless and likely died a virgin.*


Apparently he was never married after researching it a bit.


----------



## Warlow (Dec 12, 2021)

"I don’t ejaculate for six weeks before a *post*. No sex, no masturbation, no nothing. It releases too much tension. It releases a lot of minerals and nutrients that your body needs, and it releases them cheaply. Releasing weakens the knees and your legs. Find a lion that hasn’t had some food for a while, and you’ve got a dangerous cat. So there won't bet a drip from me. Even in my sleep -- if there are girls all over me in my dream, I say to them, "I’ve got a t*hread to post* next week, I can’t do anything. I can’t do it.” That’s control. I’ve been doing that since I was fifteen and its part and parcel of my preparation now. That’s why Im am who I am today -- it's down to all those little sacrifices. Find me another* looksmax user* who makes that sacrifice, and you’ll find another* high rep poster*


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 25, 2022)

u should nofap if u are trying to conceive a son cuz nofap = higher sperm count and T = more weak yet faster X chromosome sperm = higher chance of male


----------

